# New Advisors wanted



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2018)

Hello everyone, we are currently looking to add new advisors to the staff, this thread here is for discussion and extra notification. If you are interested, I highly recommend making a  thread to discuss the details.

The advisor role is a bit undefined and has been thoroughly underutilized. I want to change that, the most basic of advisor tasks will be participating in overall staff discussions, you essentially are acting representatives of your sections. However we are also looking for people for people with various skills that could be beneficial to the site, such as graphic artists and coders.

Have a nice day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 28, 2018)

Nice about time you guys added regular members as advisors. This is a good idea. Good job guys.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 28, 2018)

I am unqualified then.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 28, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> The advisor role is a bit undefined



Same as the Supporting Staff role.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 28, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> you essentially are acting representatives of your sections.


Will you be looking for new advisors from all sections here on this forum, or just specific ones?

If you're looking for ones from certain sections, which sections exactly?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> Will you be looking for new advisors from all sections here on this forum, or just specific ones?
> 
> If you're looking for ones from certain sections, which sections exactly?



Not particularly looking for ones for a specific section, but I am looking for people from different parts of the forum. Anime vs non anime discussion.


----------



## Gin (Nov 28, 2018)

cool

@na tbh


----------



## Ashi (Nov 28, 2018)

@na
Love him or hate him, he knows this place and isn’t afraid to tell it like it is

Best I can think of for now


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 28, 2018)

@President Raiden Maybe you could give this role a try?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> @President Raiden Maybe you could give this role a try?



Thanks for the mention . Will think carefully about it.


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> The advisor role is a bit undefined and has been thoroughly underutilized. I want to change that, the most basic of advisor tasks will be participating in overall staff discussions, you essentially are acting representatives of your sections. However we are also looking for people for people with various skills that could be beneficial to the site, such as graphic artists and coders.



Neat


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2018)

The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™ said:


> cool
> 
> @na tbh





Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi said:


> @na
> Love him or hate him, he knows this place and isn’t afraid to tell it like it is
> 
> Best I can think of for now



i would not accept 



i am still scarred from this thread 
it was frankly unforgivable


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2018)

Since I'm already been doing this for months in the OBD and @Reznor, @Xiammes, and @Nighty the Mighty and @Ultimate Deathsaurer can attest, I might as well take my shot at this for the OBD. Not that it'll happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2018)

Raiden and I would make good advisers.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2018)

Reviewing Logic as well probably

And if they don't need to be super active then Moritsune


----------



## El Hit (Nov 28, 2018)

@Juub @MShadows @Fang @Admiral Kizaru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 28, 2018)

What's the catch?


----------



## JoJo (Nov 28, 2018)

I’ll see you in the SCR DankPepe


----------



## Brian (Nov 28, 2018)

@JoJo for the OBD


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2018)

Yeah but how are these new advisors different than the mod who is a representative of the section??


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2018)

~M~ said:


> Yeah but how are these new advisors different than the mod who is a representative of the section??



They act as an in between from regular posters to the mods.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2018)

Fang said:


> They act as an in between from regular posters to the mods.


Yeah because it really takes a middle man to explain representing circles of <10 people? 

All I'm saying is, if you're trying to fix the problem of "loosely defined" roles, don't assign them an already assigned role...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 28, 2018)

What coding language?


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2018)

~M~ said:


> Yeah because it really takes a middle man to explain representing circles of <10 people?
> 
> All I'm saying is, if you're trying to fix the problem of "loosely defined" roles, don't assign them an already assigned role...



Like I said, from what I understand it goes like this: Helpers are basically Mod-lites or Janitors for as section, and Advisors are like mouth-pieces who act as a voice to channel complaints to the mods and other Staff; about rules, policy, thread ideas, etc...Outside of that, yes it gets nebulous.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2018)

Zaxxon viewed this thread.


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Zaxxon viewed this thread.



*Zaxxon is viewing this thread.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 28, 2018)

Indeed       .


----------



## NO (Nov 28, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Hello everyone, we are currently looking to add new advisors to the staff, this thread here is for discussion and extra notification. If you are interested, I highly recommend making a  thread to discuss the details.
> 
> The advisor role is a bit undefined and has been thoroughly underutilized. I want to change that, the most basic of advisor tasks will be participating in overall staff discussions, you essentially are acting representatives of your sections. However we are also looking for people for people with various skills that could be beneficial to the site, such as graphic artists and coders.
> 
> Have a nice day


Lmao, is Xiammes serious? Really, dude? Shut up. You would deny the most qualified advisors anyway. Cute attempt at trying to get the community more involved after the horrid staff scandals of 2018. 

Just do what you dumbasses always do, PM the people you want and offer them the position up front. Stop making people jump through hoops, rofl. Kid throws in a cat emoji to feign friendliness. Yo @Mbxx, demote this cat.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 28, 2018)

I was gonna ask when did it happen that we couldn't just easily talk to a staff member, and now we need interpreters/mediators.

But naw, that seems like it would have become the logical evolution of this website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Lmao, is Xiammes serious? Really, dude? Shut up. You would deny the most qualified advisors anyway. Cute attempt at trying to get the community more involved after the horrid staff scandals of 2018.
> 
> Just do what you dumbasses always do, PM the people you want and offer them the position up front. Stop making people jump through hoops, rofl. Kid throws in a cat emoji to feign friendliness. Yo @Mbxx, demote this cat.



Tis true, I'll get this over with and send the pm to Jim.


----------



## Virus (Nov 28, 2018)

Sure. I always wanted to have impact on NF. Hit me up if you are interested.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 28, 2018)

the catch is you gotta be friends with people on staff.

So, 98 percent of us should not attempt.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 28, 2018)

Grey Wolf said:


> the catch is you gotta be friends with people on staff.
> 
> So, 98 percent of us should not attempt.


Thanks for reminding me.

Jesus fuck so many people I knew are now staff. 

No sarcasm, just nice to see people actually doing shit with their forum existence.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Nov 28, 2018)

I can't bring myself to do anything technical but I know everyone on different channels on this forum almost, I keep it neutral and I'm always on so I see what most mods and advisers don't. 

PM me if you need a good beat cop eh


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 28, 2018)

If you guys read the op it says make an scr thread if interested.. not we will get message you if you post here.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm just waxing fondly about this forum because I can.

I don't think I truly have the time or effort to get this invested again, let alone in any position to even consider this.

Ya'll have fun with this folks.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 28, 2018)

so after some discussion with various members, we agreed that if you decide on getting an advisor for the alley you need at least two of them, not one.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 28, 2018)

its just gonna be for majority of us we won't get a shot lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 28, 2018)

Grey Wolf said:


> its just gonna be for majority of us we won't get a shot lol



I'm very confident you will be the Mafia Advisor.

:spookyoni


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 28, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I'm very confident you will be the Mafia Advisor.
> 
> :spookyoni



That's so cute of you....


----------



## JoJo (Nov 28, 2018)

Chloe said:


> so after some discussion with various members, we agreed that if you decide on getting an advisor for the alley you need at least two of them, not one.


honestly, thinking about what santi in how he mods the alley it makes sense. His modding philosophy is about not intervening but making sure it goes in the right direction and I think that if we had 2 or 3 alley advisors that were pseudo mods in the section it would work out very well. They'd be able to accurately judge situations while taking in consideration the side of members and how they wanna interact while also keeping staff's values for NF in mind (so stopping any real toxicity).  

I like to think that all roads lead to the alley (much like how Rome worked) and many people come and go have different perspectives from well respected and active alleyists to moderate the section and make sure it goes smoothly with no genuine toxicity is the way to go.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 28, 2018)

JoJo said:


> honestly, thinking about what santi in how he mods the alley it makes sense. His modding philosophy is about not intervening but making sure it goes in the right direction and I think that if we had 2 or 3 alley advisors that were pseudo mods in the section it would work out very well. They'd be able to accurately judge situations while taking in consideration the side of members and how they wanna interact while also keeping staff's values for NF in mind (so stopping any real toxicity).
> 
> I like to think that all roads lead to the alley (much like how Rome worked) and many people come and go have different perspectives from well respected and active alleyists to moderate the section and make sure it goes smoothly with no genuine toxicity is the way to go.




Imagine thinking this post will save you from that awful application you submitted.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 28, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Imagine thinking this post will save you from that awful application you submitted.


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2018)

JoJo said:


> honestly, thinking about what santi in how he mods the alley it makes sense. His modding philosophy is about not intervening but making sure it goes in the right direction and I think that if we had 2 or 3 alley advisors that were pseudo mods in the section it would work out very well. They'd be able to accurately judge situations while taking in consideration the side of members and how they wanna interact while also keeping staff's values for NF in mind (so stopping any real toxicity).
> 
> I like to think that all roads lead to the alley (much like how Rome worked) and many people come and go have different perspectives from well respected and active alleyists to moderate the section and make sure it goes smoothly with no genuine toxicity is the way to go.



That's the problem we're at right now -- it feels like the Alley is being treated like how the Blender was. Like we just need one person designated a some kind of babysitter. It gives the Alley a bad image, not unlike what the Blender had, and neither are particularly warranted. It just genuinely feels like nobody actually _cares_ about the section. I don't think we honestly had anyone that actually cared ever since they basically broke Trinity, and that calls back to one thing that was often brought up and argued about between staff and regular members about whether it was the case or not -- the person in charge of a section shouldn't _just_ be some kind of janitor at worst case and someone sitting in an ivory tower at best case (or vice versa). Those people should also be held keep things going. Let the spice flow. They should be helping to generate activity, or to guide things, not just sit and watch and if things fail go, "Welp, oh well."

Just because we're not a section dedicated to a specific anime or calculating power levels or making art doesn't mean we shouldn't be regarded the same as those sections.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2018)

>25 words


----------



## Natty (Nov 29, 2018)

JoJo said:


> I like to think that all roads lead to the alley (much like how Rome worked) and many people come and go have different perspectives from well respected and active alleyists to moderate the section and make sure it goes smoothly with no genuine toxicity is the way to go.



I agree, but I think moderating the alley is a lose/lose scenario. If a moderator starts removing or dealing with genuine toxicity, people would still get mad, guaranteed. In a perfect world it'd be cool, but not everyone sees proper modding in the same way or reads posts in the same way.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 29, 2018)

Natty said:


> I agree, but I think moderating the alley is a lose/lose scenario. If a moderator starts removing or dealing with genuine toxicity, people would still get mad, guaranteed. In a perfect world it'd be cool, but not everyone sees proper modding in the same way or reads posts in the same way.


Nah most of us can agree when things are about to get real bad imo 

also the differences in opinion is why I think there should be more than 1. I’d say 2, but 3 for tiebreakers and shit


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2018)

also while we’re complaining can someone sort the emotes out
there’s too many weeb emotes in the cute section
the following are a few examples of non-weeb shit in the weeb section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natty (Nov 29, 2018)

JoJo said:


> Nah most of us can agree when things are about to get real bad imo
> 
> also the differences in opinion is why I think there should be more than 1. I’d say 2, but 3 for tiebreakers and shit



When it comes down to being timely about moderation, you'd need to have several people. You wouldn't be able to deliberate between 3 people in a timely manner when shit starts going south, one person would have to act fairly quickly with smart judgement, which is difficult for anyone. The recent examples of late modding are a problem, and could've been dealt with better if there was more people to keep an eye on it to either nip it in the bud or let it eventually cool down, but it's hard optimistic.

I'm always of the mind that it's lose/lose. Everyone says that they can do better, and maybe you can do somethings better.. but it seems like the odds are incredibly against you. My sympathies to anyone who gets to mod the Alley.


----------



## JFF (Nov 29, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Lmao, is Xiammes serious? Really, dude? Shut up. You would deny the most qualified advisors anyway. Cute attempt at trying to get the community more involved after the horrid staff scandals of 2018.
> 
> Just do what you dumbasses always do, PM the people you want and offer them the position up front. Stop making people jump through hoops, rofl. Kid throws in a cat emoji to feign friendliness. Yo @Mbxx, demote this cat.



Demote which cat ?


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 29, 2018)

Mbxx said:


> Demote which cat ?


----------



## Juub (Nov 29, 2018)

Mbxx said:


> Demote which cat ?



A cat would be more competent than your entire staff. Don't demote it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2018)

JoJo said:


> Nah most of us can agree when things are about to get real bad imo
> 
> also the differences in opinion is why I think there should be more than 1. I’d say 2, but 3 for tiebreakers and shit





Natty said:


> When it comes down to being timely about moderation, you'd need to have several people. You wouldn't be able to deliberate between 3 people in a timely manner when shit starts going south, one person would have to act fairly quickly with smart judgement, which is difficult for anyone. The recent examples of late modding are a problem, and could've been dealt with better if there was more people to keep an eye on it to either nip it in the bud or let it eventually cool down, but it's hard optimistic.
> 
> I'm always of the mind that it's lose/lose. Everyone says that they can do better, and maybe you can do somethings better.. but it seems like the odds are incredibly against you. My sympathies to anyone who gets to mod the Alley.



u don’t need 3 people to break a tie or to be a triumvirate or whatever 

u need 3 cuz alley is the most active/busiest section on NF and u need to cover timezones since it’s generally active at all times and at any time


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2018)

JoJo said:


> Nah most of us can agree when things are about to get real bad imo
> 
> also the differences in opinion is why I think there should be more than 1. I’d say 2, but 3 for tiebreakers and shit





Natty said:


> When it comes down to being timely about moderation, you'd need to have several people. You wouldn't be able to deliberate between 3 people in a timely manner when shit starts going south, one person would have to act fairly quickly with smart judgement, which is difficult for anyone. The recent examples of late modding are a problem, and could've been dealt with better if there was more people to keep an eye on it to either nip it in the bud or let it eventually cool down, but it's hard optimistic.
> 
> I'm always of the mind that it's lose/lose. Everyone says that they can do better, and maybe you can do somethings better.. but it seems like the odds are incredibly against you. My sympathies to anyone who gets to mod the Alley.



u don’t need 3 people to break a tie or to be a triumvirate or whatever 

u need 3 cuz alley is the most active/busiest section on NF and u need to cover timezones since it’s generally active at all times and at any time


----------



## JoJo (Nov 29, 2018)

na said:


> u don’t need 3 people to break a tie or to be a triumvirate or whatever
> 
> u need 3 cuz alley is the most active/busiest section on NF and u need to cover timezones since it’s generally active at all times and at any time


Yeah that too. All roads lead to the alley and we get people from everywhere come here so having 3 is optimal.


----------



## Artist (Nov 29, 2018)

Sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 29, 2018)

Artist said:


> Sounds like a lot of work.



Its just being an advisor its not that much work. Its not like being a mod or anything.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Its just being an advisor its not that much work. Its not like being a mod or anything.



which is also not that much work


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 29, 2018)

na said:


> which is also not that much work



No its really not.


----------



## Artist (Nov 29, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Its just being an advisor its not that much work. Its not like being a mod or anything.


Yeah, I guess you're right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Nov 29, 2018)

can they be for other sections like the NBD?


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 29, 2018)

Gifted said:


> can they be for other sections like the NBD?


They should be looking for advisors in most of the sections here on the site, although I'm not sure if NBD is looking for advisors specifically?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 1, 2018)

The Alley is undoubtedly the best section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 1, 2018)

@Xiammes


----------



## Detective (Dec 1, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Lmao, is Xiammes serious? Really, dude? Shut up. You would deny the most qualified advisors anyway. Cute attempt at trying to get the community more involved after the horrid staff scandals of 2018.
> 
> Just do what you dumbasses always do, PM the people you want and offer them the position up front. Stop making people jump through hoops, rofl. Kid throws in a cat emoji to feign friendliness. Yo @Mbxx, demote this cat.



Yo Jay, I just relayed my interest for the Konoha Theatre, Sports Bar & Cafe. Hopefully I have your support.

Keep grinding, brother. 

*P.S:* This National Basketball Anime season is fucking lit.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2018)

I wonder when we'll find out


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 1, 2018)

Put in a real application


----------



## Artist (Dec 1, 2018)

D.Va said:


> The Alley is undoubtedly the best section


What anime?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 1, 2018)

Artist said:


> What anime?


Seishun Buta Yarou Wa Bunny Girl Senpai / .Rascal Does Not Dream of Bunny Girl Senpai


----------



## Atlas (Dec 1, 2018)

Detective said:


> Yo Jay, I just relayed my interest for the Konoha Theatre, Sports Bar & Cafe. Hopefully I have your support.
> 
> Keep grinding, brother.
> 
> *P.S:* This National Basketball Anime season is fucking lit.



You got my vote for the Cafe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 1, 2018)

Vote D.Va for Cafe 2020


----------



## Artist (Dec 1, 2018)

D.Va said:


> Seishun Buta Yarou Wa Bunny Girl Senpai / .Rascal Does Not Dream of Bunny Girl Senpai


Thanks.


----------



## Detective (Dec 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> I wonder when we'll find out



I think 2nd interviews were today?


----------



## Fang (Dec 3, 2018)

Detective said:


> I think 2nd interviews were today?



I guess mine was last night then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> I guess mine was last night then.



That's what she said.


----------



## Fang (Dec 3, 2018)

Detective said:


> That's what she said.


----------



## Detective (Dec 3, 2018)

Fang said:


>


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 5, 2018)

I believe this should be the last of anyone on staff worries until we get rid of some of the sorry ass smods and mods in charge around here. When that is addressed then we can start talking about advisors.


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2018)

Grey Wolf said:


> I believe this should be the last of anyone on staff worries until we get rid of some of the sorry ass smods and mods in charge around here. When that is addressed then we can start talking about advisors.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Moritsune (Dec 6, 2018)

Grey Wolf said:


> I believe this should be the last of anyone on staff worries until we get rid of some of the sorry ass smods and mods in charge around here. When that is addressed then we can start talking about advisors.


It may just be because I'm not all that active anymore, but the staff I've interacted with seem more professional and capable than the majority used to be around 10 years or so ago. I mean, there were good ones back then too, like Ruri, Cham Cham, Gooba, Blind Itachi, etc. but they seemed to be the exception, not the rule, whereas it seems to be the opposite now, at least concerning the staff I've run into lately.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2018)

Moritsune said:


> It may just be because I'm not all that active anymore, but the staff I've interacted with seem more professional and capable than the majority used to be around 10 years or so ago. I mean, there were good ones back then too, like Ruri, Cham Cham, Gooba, Blind Itachi, etc. but they seemed to be the exception, not the rule, whereas it seems to be the opposite now, at least concerning the staff I've run into lately.


----------



## Juub (Dec 8, 2018)

Has anybody made it to advisor?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2018)

Juub said:


> Has anybody made it to advisor?


I think they're still discussing it tbh.


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2018)

Juub said:


> Has anybody made it to advisor?



Not yet. I'm guessing the process is about as long as it would take for them to discuss a new moderator in the same capacity, there are probably a bunch of people talking over merits before continuing the interview process.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 8, 2018)

Fang said:


> Not yet. I'm guessing the process is about as long as it would take for them to discuss a new moderator in the same capacity, there are probably a bunch of people talking over merits before continuing the interview process.



probably in the next few days/end of the week

or never

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> probably in the next few days/end of the week
> 
> or never


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 8, 2018)

Fang said:


>



one of those two


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> one of those two


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2018)

Fang said:


>


----------



## Kaguya Uchiha (Dec 10, 2018)

Would really love to take on the role. Many people suggest it is ideal for me! Please?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2018)

Kaguya Uchiha said:


> Would really love to take on the role. Many people suggest it is ideal for me! Please?


You should probably get some more posts and a set first.


----------



## Crow (Dec 10, 2018)

Kaguya Uchiha said:


> Would really love to take on the role. Many people suggest it is ideal for me! Please?



Dude you've literally just joined the forums. Have some fun here at least before you sell out to the mods.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2018)

nice try yin


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 11, 2018)

Kaguya Uchiha said:


> Would really love to take on the role. Many people suggest it is ideal for me! Please?


like who


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 11, 2018)

Me (and many people) support him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 11, 2018)

Shroomsday said:


> Me (and many people) support him.


I'll ship a box of Skittles as a consolation gift


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 17, 2018)

@Underworld Broker You should give it a shot.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 28, 2018)

Kaguya Uchiha said:


> Would really love to take on the role. Many people suggest it is ideal for me! Please?



I'll add you to the waiting list for consideration.

First, however, I'd suggest that you get yourself a Kakashi avatar. It will increase your chances for future success. I wish you well in your future endeavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Dec 28, 2018)

The wait continues.


----------



## Detective (Dec 30, 2018)

Fang said:


> The wait continues.



Hate to break this to you, but they chose Kobe, and also promoted him to Mod.

Because you lack hatred, Sasuke


----------



## Fang (Dec 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> Hate to break this to you, but they chose Kobe, and also promoted him to Mod.
> 
> Because you lack hatred, Sasuke



I don't post in the sports section, Naruto kun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 30, 2018)

Fang said:


> I don't post in the sports section, Naruto kun.



Nobody ever said the selections and sections for said selections, would make sense.

That was never guaranteed, Kakashi.


----------



## Fang (Dec 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> Nobody ever said the selections and sections for said selections, would make sense.
> 
> That was never guaranteed, Kakashi.



You can not fool me with the bait, Naruto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 30, 2018)

Fang said:


> You can not fool me with the bait, Naruto.



You are already within my genjutsu, Kiba-Kun


----------



## Fang (Dec 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> You are already within my genjutsu, Kiba-Kun



I am immune to such things also:

>Naruto
>genjutsu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2018)

I am watching this quietly from the bushes. 

Where is my icha icha book

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 30, 2018)

Fang said:


> I am immune to such things also:
> 
> >Naruto
> >genjutsu



Back in the day, I can still see them, all the suffering children, Ibiki-sensei


----------



## Fang (Dec 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> Back in the day, I can still see them, all the suffering children, Ibiki-sensei



You gonna get Force-Crushed at this rate, Naruto kun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 30, 2018)

Fang said:


> You gonna get Force-Crushed at this rate, Naruto kun.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 30, 2018)

New advisor beware


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 30, 2018)

Don't step out of line, advisor-kun.


----------



## Detective (Dec 30, 2018)

darthgrim said:


> Don't step out of line, advisor-kun.



Will they be punished by being made an Admin?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2019)

does it actually take you guys more than a month to vet the people who applied

good grief
im so glad i didn’t bother


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 6, 2019)

It really did seem like they wanted to change things, now it really seems that was a fleeting moment.


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2019)

na said:


> does it actually take you guys more than a month to vet the people who applied
> 
> good grief
> im so glad i didn’t bother



Ask Toby


----------



## Chloe (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 8, 2019)

Are you guys choosing anyone?


----------



## Chloe (Jan 8, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Are you guys choosing anyone?


ofc not


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 8, 2019)

the best rewards are given to those who are patient

that said, i'm not sure if that adage applies to advisorship positions on a malaysian finger painting forum


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> the best rewards are given to those who are patient
> 
> that said, i'm not sure if that adage applies to advisorship positions on a malaysian finger painting forum



Ooo you started from the bottom now you're here.


----------



## Ashi (Jan 11, 2019)

Whitebeard for advisor btw


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 13, 2019)

Well..


----------



## Juub (Jan 15, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> the best rewards are given to those who are patient
> 
> that said, i'm not sure if that adage applies to advisorship positions on a malaysian finger painting forum


----------



## Juub (Jan 15, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Nice about time you guys added regular members as advisors. This is a good idea. Good job guys.


About time.

1 month 1/2 ago.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2019)

“pls make skins for us!”


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 15, 2019)

Juub said:


> About time.
> 
> 1 month 1/2 ago.



I know right.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Juub (Jan 15, 2019)

Better give the position to ex staff members on the fly right? Fuck that waiting period and that whole project for them.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 15, 2019)

*HOW COULD YOU STAFF BETRAY US LIKE THIS? YOU WON'T GET AWAY WITH THIS INJUSTICE MOTHERFUCKERS. THE ALLEY IS COMING FOR REVENGE AND YOUR BOOTY IS ABOUT TO GET FUCKING BLASTED AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Blacku (Jan 15, 2019)

The people crying about getting rejected didn't even deserve it anyways lol.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2019)

What a joke.


----------



## Brian (Jan 16, 2019)

Time to lock this


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 16, 2019)

hmm

whats that code again


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Chloe (Jan 16, 2019)

darthgrim said:


> hmm
> 
> whats that code again


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 16, 2019)

Chloe said:


>



how are you posting after the lock?


----------



## Chloe (Jan 16, 2019)

darthgrim said:


> how are you posting after the lock?


----------



## Brian (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Detective (Jan 16, 2019)

Congrats @Marie on becoming a Cosmic Advisor


----------

